# This is for Seahorsefanatic



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been sitting on this one for a couple years now, from my time snorkeling in Malaysia in 2008.

This is one of my all time best underwater experiences, was in the right place at the right time - and got to film it. Snorkeling, high speed, one breath... 

Enjoy.

A cool video


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i know it was for anthony. but i liked it too!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^^ LOL ...I almost feel like i've been snooping .....cool bonus at the end  You musta had flippers my friend .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

You are so lucky! I am very envious!

I went to Malaysia / Singapore last year with my wife for honeymoon and she wouldn't let me go snorkling or diving 

I am making plans to ditch her next time and go with my brother. lol 

I did have a chance to check out some cool salt-water fish and hand feed a ray...I should put that up online sometime for you guys.


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing (hope Anthony doesn't mind we're snooping! lol). Great video!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow ur so lucky that snake didn't go after you. I hate those things whenever I go out snorkeling in the tropics. I swim as far away as I can if I see one every time. To me, they are scarier than sharks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Snoop all you want. Thanks Theo.

I'm beat right now (it's 4:30am & I just finished setting up my new 220g reef tank so I'll watch it tomorrow when I have my contacts in & can focus


----------



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice Vid...you still haven't told me which island! lol ;-)


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh...which island...well, it was in...the harbour off Johor Baru...yeah, that's it.  

So Anthony, put your contacts in yet?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool & I'm very jealous. I haven't been back to Malaysia since 1983 so you got me beat there. I'm going next year though & will try to go snorkeling as well.

Thanks for posting this.

Anthony

PS: Contacts are in but only had 3 hours of sleep. Felicia decided that Daddy should wake up at 8:30am on a Sunday (after going to bed at 5:30am) to take her potty. Good thing she's such a sweetie.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

We'll have to talk snorkeling before you head over. 

It is 3:33 am as I write this, our puppy just had a wet crap in its kennel. Much easier to clean up wet crap when it is your baby than your puppy I find.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow that's a great vid. I also Enjoyed it too ^^


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

stratos said:


> It is 3:33 am as I write this, our puppy just had a wet crap in its kennel. Much easier to clean up wet crap when it is your baby than your puppy I find.


im hoping there wont be a video of this...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> im hoping there wont be a video of this...


Party Pooper !!

Anthony---A 220  ............when can we come look  
Did you take photos along the way? ...maybe a new thread coming soon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Party Pooper !!
> 
> Anthony---A 220  ............when can we come look
> Did you take photos along the way? ...maybe a new thread coming soon


Yup, took some pictures. Will try to post a new tank build thread today. Been getting by on 3-4 hours sleep a night lately but my busiest times are done now. Tank is set up & done


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

stratos said:


> We'll have to talk snorkeling before you head over.
> 
> It is 3:33 am as I write this, our puppy just had a wet crap in its kennel. Much easier to clean up wet crap when it is your baby than your puppy I find.


Another reason I'm soooooo happy that Felicia loves fish and NOT puppies

Whenever we go to a restaurant, the first thing she wants to do is go look at their fish tank. She's disappointed if there is no tank for her to watch while she eats.


----------

